# Things You Can Never Find When You Need Them!!!!



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the title is self explantory.

I can never find my bag of water balloons when I need them. I just got a text from friend (lives across the intersection) signaling a SOS and a dire need of water balloons in addition to a surprise attack against the guys. I have had that bag for....4 years and now i can't find it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I do that also, couldn't find my checkbook and looked "everywhere" just could not figure out where I could have put it, I even remembered the last time I used it but not where I put it.  Then I was getting something out of a side pocket in my purse and lo and behold there it was, I could have sworn that I had checked there.  Go figure!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I do hope you find them.  Sometimes a perfectly-aimed water balloon can be a cause for celebration for days.   

(26 years since I last threw one*, but still....)


* at a guy who was revving his muffler-free motorcycle for over half an hour outside my apartment building at three a.m.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I seem to always misplace my tweezers...hence bushy eyebrows!!!  LOL!  Arrgghh!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I seem to always misplace my tweezers...hence bushy eyebrows!!! LOL! Arrgghh!


I've switched to threading for that reason! I only do is once every 1 1/2 weeks. I like threading a LOT more than waxing. Its quicker and a lot less painful...if you try it you may want someone else to do it for you the first time. I also tried threading my legs....takes too long. I get someone to shape them and I. just maintain it.
The best video i've found so far:


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought about threading them....but I chicken out.

Here is a pic that my son and I took about a week ago. See, I couldn't find my tweezers.....yikes!!!









I have crazy eyebrows!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought you posted that pic because you can never find your son when you need him!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:
 

> I thought you posted that pic because you can never find your son when you need him!


Hey that's true....so it's a good example of wild eyebrows and my son who vanishes when I need him....LOL!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I practiced on my thighs for a week before doing my eyebrows. I eventually did my bro's three hair on his chin...my thigh hair recently came back. lol  I recommend 100% cotton thread (took mine from mom's sewing kit).

I also have Epicare, which is a tight spring you roll against you skin. I don't use it on my eyebrows. its harder to know what exactly you're pulling out. Pulled a lash or two before


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very cool, thank you.  I loved the video...I might give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I also seem to not be able to find money when I'm shopping Oberondesign.com or Borsabella.com.  LOL!!!  What's that about


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pic, Neversleeps!

Those instruments of torture depilation devices scare me. I'll stick with my razor and tweezers, I think. But I did try the Epilady when it came out... I don't know whether they still make those... it looks like that coil but on a plug-in hand-held device, and the coil would vibrate to pull out the hair. Hurt like hell. The instructions said there might be mild discomfort until you got used to it. Never kept at it long enough to find out.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Great pic, Neversleeps!
> 
> Those instruments of torture depilation devices scare me. I'll stick with my razor and tweezers, I think. But I did try the Epilady when it came out... I don't know whether they still make those... it looks like that coil but on a plug-in hand-held device, and the coil would vibrate to pull out the hair. Hurt like hell. The instructions said there might be mild discomfort until you got used to it. Never kept at it long enough to find out.


My mom had one of those coil things....yeah I used it...it hurt me. I might be daring tomorrow and try the threading...with my luck, I won't have a eyebrow left


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My mom had one of those coil things....yeah I used it...it hurt me. I might be daring tomorrow and try the threading...with my luck, I won't have a eyebrow left


I just realized I'm old enough to be your mom. But our kids are the same age.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a gap in one eyebrow the first time I did mine....Thanx to big bro!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't believe I just watched a video on eyebrow threading.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I just realized I'm old enough to be your mom. But our kids are the same age.


Lol...my son is going to be 7 soon. Last summer I was pregnant, unfortunately lost the baby in late July. Wish me luck, we are going to try again. Fingers crossed.



Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I had a gap in one eyebrow the first time I did mine....Thanx to big bro!


I could totally see myself yanking off my whole eyebrow...good thing I have bangs


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I can't believe I just watched a video on eyebrow threading.


Lol!!!! That was too cute Harvey.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I can't believe I just watched a video on eyebrow threading.


LOL! I'm sure you had to click on it in your capacity as moderator, to make sure it didn't contain a virus or excessive Hughporn or anything....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I can't believe I just watched a video on eyebrow threading.


something talk about when the twins are reach the comestic age. lol unless they are the lucky ones with the naturally nice eyebrows.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> something talk about when the twins are reach the comestic age. lol unless they are the lucky ones with the naturally nice eyebrows.


I feel bad, my son has my eyebrows.....LOL!!! I refuse to pluck them


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, one thing my hubby can never find....toenail clippers.  I assume he can't find them...since his toenails are resembling shovels.  Ok...that was mean.  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...my son is going to be 7 soon. Last summer I was pregnant, unfortunately lost the baby in late July. Wish me luck, we are going to try again. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I could totally see myself yanking off my whole eyebrow...go thing I have bangs


DD is six too. So sorry about your lost little one, and I'll certainly keep my fingers crossed for you!! Wish I could have another.... but the stars just aren't lining up for that.

If the eyebrow gets *really* bad, you have to take a picture for us!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I feel bad, my son has my eyebrows.....LOL!!! I refuse to pluck them


But on guys bushy eyebrows are nice.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol...I will take a picture if they are gone after the threading incident.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Harvey, oh the hardships you have to go through administrating this board.  I can just see it when the twins are old enough to want to shape their eyebrows and you are the one to explain the method of "threading". LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

things I can never find...

my sunglasses
my car keys
my cell phone (you wouldn't believe how many times I have had to call my cell phone so I could find it)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh that's right, there was a *topic* here.  

Let's see....  

-  receipts when it's time to check them against the credit card statement
-  anything that I put in a really safe place so I'd always remember where it was
-  chocolate at two a.m. when I need it


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

My. . .
    military ID and Debit cards--a quick run to the commissary causes me to take the ID and Debit cards only, not the whole purse.  Only when coming home from work grumpy do I realize I can't get through the flipping gate.
    
    UPS ID--I only take UPS ID and car remote into work.  Usually wear shorts with no pockets. Always dragging the ID into the house.
    
    Shoes--not really my loss, but my hubby loves to slip them on to take the dog out because they're right by the door, then he wears them back to the bedroom.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

My security cards for the buildings I need to access for work. I seem to contantly lose track of them and have to go searching my coat pockets.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, I never understood the plucking eyebrow thing.  The only eyebrows, short of a very bushy unibrow, I've ever noticed are ones that have been overplucked.  The rest of the shaving, plucking etc. the fairer sex does I can somewhat understand, but eyebrows?  I don't think I'll ever get it, lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

O/T

Neversleepsawink ~ the color of your hair is SOOO pretty!!!

I love it!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

stephanie said:


> O/T
> 
> Neversleepsawink ~ the color of your hair is SOOO pretty!!!
> 
> I love it!


Thank you 

I did the threading today....I'm going to see which grows in faster...eyebrows I threaded or plucked. I will let everyone know which one works better for me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Okay, I never understood the plucking eyebrow thing. The only eyebrows, short of a very bushy unibrow, I've ever noticed are ones that have been overplucked. The rest of the shaving, plucking etc. the fairer sex does I can somewhat understand, but eyebrows? I don't think I'll ever get it, lol.


I think the key here is that you _notice_ the ones that are overplucked. When they're done right, they ought to look fairly natural, just more... contained within civilized boundaries, so to speak. So you'd never notice anything unusual with those, and wouldn't give them a second thought.

Like with make-up, sometimes some of us spend a great deal of time trying to look perfectly natural... just *better*.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I think the key here is that you _notice_ the ones that are overplucked. When they're done right, they ought to look fairly natural, just more... contained within civilized boundaries, so to speak. So you'd never notice anything unusual with those, and wouldn't give them a second thought.
> 
> Like with make-up, sometimes some of us spend a great deal of time trying to look perfectly natural... just *better*.


Exactly


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL, I still don't get it but I will take you two's word on it as I am woefully ignorant in the ways of women and hair removal.


----------

